# what color has a white belly?



## Black Tie Farms (May 3, 2011)

I have 6 new french Angora kits, just born today!  I have 3 REW, 
1 black, and one I think is tort, it has a light fawn colored back with dark feet, tail and around its face. and one that looks black with a white belly? Is it a pearl? I have heard of blue pearl and lilac pearl......but it looks really dark, the black one and this one look exactly alike until you flip the one over. any thoughts?? I can takes pics later if you think it would help, let me know. thanks


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (May 3, 2011)

sounds like an agouti pattern to me. I don't know angora, though!


----------

